# Gulp crabs?



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy new year to everyone! I was wondering if anyone have tried the Berkley Gulp crabs. How do they work over the shrimp? I had luck with them down south, but haven't heard any reports on them up here. 



David


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

The pin fish shred them. Unless you are sight fishing, forget it and don't waste your money. Put one in front of a Redfish though......



Nick


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Carolina rig gulp crabs hook through swimmer fin and drift the pass.I like to start in October because the tthe crabs are on thier 4th moalt . I like the natural and moalt color best. Good luck.


----------



## BenTpoles (Oct 1, 2007)

They work exceptionally well sight fishing for reds. free line em.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ericholstman (1/6/2008)*I agree with ReefDonkey. They are great for sightfishing but*have* to be rigged correctly.Also, you can blindcast them under a popping cork against the sawgrass, particularly at high tide. Give it a try, you may be surprised!!








Just curious, and the correct way to rig is......



Nick


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Eric,



That is cool. I appreciate the information and pictures. I will definitely try that soon.



Nick


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have tried the Gulp crabs a couple of times with no luck. Now I know how to rig them. Thanks alot man I appreciate it. 

Goes to show you the kind of people we have here on this site!! Awesome!! I am so glad I found this place.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The only thing I can add, is when the bite is on, they can be fished under a float/bobber just like a live bait. I occassionally drag one behind the boat when using the troiling motor at very low speeds.

It needs to be rigged thru the back fin, so that it is pulled sideways to backwards thru the water like a real crab swims.

Success is limited, but hey, if you didn't put some kind of bait in the water, you surely would not catch a fish!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhhh....The lazy fisherman as we call it. We did really well last year in escambia bay dragging a 3" gulp shrimp under a popping cork behind the boat while fishing. 



Nick


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Eric, thanks for the advice. We fished South of Anna Marie Island on the West Florida coast last year for tarpon, first time my sons and I tried it. 

I used the Gulp crabs on a cork, got some hits had more misses. I just couldn't get the hooked crab to present itself like it should. Got mad and switched to a gold spoon, caught fish but not like I should have. 

Your advise will help, once again thanks.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

I have fished them here in Perdido and caught one nice flounder but that is all. Pinfish love them .


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I have caught fish with, but find they are harder to rig well than shrimp. Eric's advise might help, but why not just use Shrimp?

Shrimp are easy to rig weedless or exposed hook, redfish and trout (plus just about every thing else) eatum up.

I guess I'm still not clear on the advantage of a crab over a shrimp?


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone used gulp crabs for sheepshead? Might give you a better chance to "catch a thief" :banghead

Pcola-born


----------

